# Toowoon Bay (the entrance) 27th-29th



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I'll be staying at Kims in a swanky beach front villa for three days and nights, so of course the Yak will be out the front for multiple missions through the stay. It's the bay immediately south of The Entrance, last time there I had no fishing gear  so all I could do is look out at the perfect water before heading up to the 5 (five) star seafood buffet (all you can eat) (twice a day) and drowning my sorrows in a couple of Daiquiris.

Anyone in the area want to hook up for a session or two? Though be warned I will be at my most obnoxious,(I won't be to bad just spoilt!) I will probably only wish to fish for (Large) Kingfish and maybe some Tuna.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Ho, ho ho.. Buuuuuump!

Anyone coming to play?


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Dan, There is reef all along the coast there, I haven't fished it yet. A rocky reef runs parallel with the coast from forrester to the entrance. 
Not sure about a leave pass yet (the laundry has to get finished), I was going to try an hit norah Hd were we fished on the Budgewoi weekend next week.

Cheers Dave


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I have no free time from now till god knows when, bloody Chrismas :evil: . Every day something on. I may get a morning free during that time. I'll let you know.

We do do outside or the lakes. See how the weather looks at the time.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi Dave how far out is that reef?

The only help I can give you with your laundry is to say don't mix your darks with your whites!

Hang in there Prawny! Stay calm so we can go fishing, Ocean side hopefully as my yak will be parked on the beach and the beer will be cold!


----------



## radar (Nov 4, 2007)

gday dan,im keen i havent fished there but years ago i speared there ,lots of broken reef in that area.should be kings.will you be online,how would we meet?


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

AARRRRGHhh,,

Well I set orf tomorow fer 3 days on the waters edge and I look forward to seein' all t'can join me.. I'll speek to y'rrr soon Radar as I'mmm a a few sheet's short of the yard leg neooow...?

oowwwwwwwwww...?

G'night!!!!


----------

